# Green Spot Algae Destruction on Previously Thriving Tank



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Have you actually tested your nitrates and phosphates? What is your GH & KH?


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Have you actually tested your nitrates and phosphates? What is your GH & KH?


I haven't tested my phosphates yet, I have a phosphate test on the way. Nitrates were testing at 0ppm. Ever since I've started dosing heavily again, nitrates are testing at 5-10ppm. This is day 1 of having high nitrates again.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

I can't help with algae but those rams are very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds like your nitrates are back in line. 

I suspect you disturbed your microbial balance when changing over the filter, which allowed algae to take over. Focus on fostering a healthy biofilter, and healthy plants. Remove all old leaves with algae, and scrape off as much as you can from hardscape and glass.

Weekly water changes should be fine for crypts if growing conditions are otherwise optimal. I do 30-50% weekly (sometimes with temp drops of several degrees F) and even sensitive species like C. affinis and C. bullosa do not bat an eye.

I recommend fertilizing daily, instead of only a few times weekly. This helps avoid nutrient insufficiencies and algal growth.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Sounds like your nitrates are back in line.
> 
> I suspect you disturbed your microbial balance when changing over the filter, which allowed algae to take over. Focus on fostering a healthy biofilter, and healthy plants. Remove all old leaves with algae, and scrape off as much as you can from hardscape and glass.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I will go ahead and remove as much of the dying growth as possible, and start dosing heavily with big water changes. Will update the thread!

Despite the tank having issues, it still is beautiful, glorious, and brings me a ton of joy. I figured I'd share some not so ugly shots with you. Enjoy!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great fish shots.

Dosing heavily isn't necessarily the key. Dosing consistently and frequently is.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Clearly lack of phosphates has been/is issue along with possibly Iron IMHO.
Is good that CO2 consistency is now employed.
I have fairly hard water with no CO2 injection just Metricide daily, and used to see the green spot algae take over leaves of anubia until I increased the PO4 level's.
I dose iron from DTPA along with the EDTA supplied in my trace mineral a day after dosing macro nutrient's.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

So after the full dose of macros yesterday, checked my nitrates this morning and they tested at 0ppm. Looks like my plants really have been starving. I went ahead and did another macro dose with my micros dose today. What does everyone think?

Okay guys. Seriously, what the hell is going on. 

I've dosed Macros two days in a row, at full strength. 30ml. I'm testing at exactly the same color (0ppm nitrate) as I did this morning. 

Are my nutrients underdosed or something? I literally don't understand how this is happening. My test kit is new and well in it's date. Expires in two years.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

To the mods, I see the note about using the edit function for back to back posts. 
I'm bumping this one because the thread got buried a bit. 

I'm reading now about a lot of the API test kit's not being calibrated properly. Perhaps this has a lot to do with my issue? I have been continuing to dose full strength of the DIY EI and running my CO2 consistently. Still testing 0 nitrates, and no huge improvement on the green spot algae.


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

How's your algae problem lately? Did you manage to find a cure?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

post some full tank pics

I am not so sure you have the plant mass necessary to handle all that dosing / light

trying to run high tech setup with tank that looks to be mostly crypts (aka easy plants) is not a good idea


----------

